# kryptek at gander mtn



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if there are any kryptek fans here gander mtn has some great deals going on right now on kryptek apearal.

50% off on cadog softshell jackets .

I bought one for $116 and free shipping

lots of pants choices and shirts ,gloves and whatnot .................


----------

